# DSP Manager question/help



## ouroborus2012 (Jul 14, 2011)

So, this may or may not be considered a "Stupid question" but... Is there any way to add DSP to Bamf roms or ANY ROM without it for that matter?? Specifically, I'm questioning about Uber Bamf because that's what i'm running.

I've looked around to try and find a way but, I can't find any concrete answers. Yeah, I know there are other EQ's out there but, I really dig what DSP has done for me in the past on Roms that actually came with it... Remember, if you have an explanation to please break it down in the simplest of forms as I rank relatively low in the KNOWLEDGE department!! 

Thanks in advance, dudes!! (and dudettes, if there are any) .. I appreciate your help and input


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Pull it out of the system / app folder of a zipped rom that includes it using your computer or a program like Root Explorer.

Then place the apk in your running rom under system /app. Make sure that Root explorer is set to read/write, there is an option for this in the top right section of the Root explorer app.

Now you need to long press on the DSP manager apk that you placed and select permissions. The first column shold all be checked and the top option from the second column should be checked.

Now just reboot your phone.

This may not work though depending on which libraries are in your rom. Its worth a shot I guess if you have no other options.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I had to uninsrall it, keeps fc'ing everytime i made a phone call


----------

